# to ball - we'll be balling again



## hellohola123

Hello all, how would you translate the following:

"After the fire comes the rain
After the pleasure there's pain
Even though we broke for the moment _*we'll be balling*_ again"

"Despues del fuego, viene la lluvia,
Despues del placer, viene el dolor,
Aunque estamos sin un duro, volveremos a *???*"

ideas?

gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Idiomático

_To ball_, hablando de un hombre y una mujer, es tener relaciones sexuales.

_Even though we broke for the moment..._ es Aunque hemos roto por ahora...


----------



## hellohola123

se puede usar hemos roto por 'we broke' en cuanto del dinero?

y tambien, conoce a una palaba mas como callejero que 'tener relaciones sexuales'?, porque esta frase se encuentra en una tema de rap, y por eso, si yo usara una palabra menos formal, seria mejor.


----------



## laura0855

Hello, Could it be : balling de baile de salón o de etiqueta. Something like ¨Aunque rompimos o estamos separados , estamos bailando otra vez ?
Laura


----------



## zumac

hellohola123 said:


> Hello all, how would you translate the following:
> 
> "After the fire comes the rain
> After the pleasure there's pain
> Even though we broke for the moment _*we'll be balling*_ again"
> .....


Aunque paramos por el momento, estaremos follando otra vez.

Saludos.


----------



## hellohola123

en este caso, creo que 'balling' significa vivir la buena vida. es una de la definiciones de 'balling' en urbandictionary. hay un verbo que significa vivir la buena vida?

muchas gracias por todo su ayuda.


----------



## Richard Beevor

Vivir la buena vida - living it up, having a ball,  como en- the party was great, we had a ball! (had a great time) balling en AE es tener relaciones sexuales, no he usado balling para decir pasarlo bien pero podría ser...


----------



## hellohola123

hay una frase mas corta para decir 'vivir la buena vida'?

muchas gracias


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Yo hubiera puesto lo siguiente para que la rima tuviese más sentido a la hora de traducir:

"Despues del fuego, viene el chaparrón
Despues del placer, viene el dolor,
Aunque estamos sin un duro, volveremos a hacer el amor"

Sé que puede quedar un poco rebuscado con lo de "chaparrón", pero para que haya una "o" asonante al final, sería lo más próximo para hacer un juego de rima. 

Saludos,

MIGUELAG1984


----------



## Moritzchen

We broke: estamos en la bancarrota, no tenemos un centavo.
We´ll be balling again: seremos ricos otra vez (Urban Dict. Balling: to have money, to be rich)


----------



## MiguelAG1984

El verbo *"to ball"* significa "tener relaciones sexuales. De modo que, seguro que puede tener otra connotación de *"enriquecerse"*, pero en esta ocasión es más poético y sentimental como para mencionar el dinero, creo yo. 

(*verb: to have sex.)*
_'Myron was balling Rebecca when her rommate walked in on them.'_


También con las palabras de "fuego", "placer" ya nos dan pistas. Yo me inclino a estar de acuerdo con "zumac".


----------



## Moritzchen

MiguelAG1984 said:


> El verbo *"to ball"* significa "tener relaciones sexuales. De modo que, seguro que puede tener otra connotación de *"enriquecerse"*, pero en esta ocasión es más poético y sentimental como para mencionar el dinero, creo yo.
> 
> (*verb: to have sex.)*
> _'Myron was balling Rebecca when her rommate walked in on them.'_
> 
> 
> También con las palabras de "fuego", "placer" ya nos dan pistas. Yo me inclino a estar de acuerdo con "zumac".


 Decir "to ball" como para referirse a tener relaciones sexuales no tiene nada de poético y sentimental. Es un término vulgar, sin llegar al "to fuck".
Las pistas de fuego y placer están acompañadas de lluvia y dolor. Se están usando para marcar los contrastes en la vida, como cuando luego de estar sin un centavo estás nadando en dinero.


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Es tu opinión y la respeto. 

De igual modo, te agradezco el que me hayas ayudado y esperaré ver más respuestas de nuestros compañeros.

Un saludo,

MIGUELAG1984


----------



## ramonunodos

donde vivo, 'to ball' quiere decir 'jugar baloncesto' asi creo que quiere decir que volveran a jugar baloncesto. no uso 'ballin' como relaciones sexuales


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm pretty sure it doesn't mean "have sex" in those lyrics. That usage went out about 40 years ago ...
''To be ballin''' means something like "to be highly successful in a flamboyant way,'' "to be living large."


----------



## MiguelAG1984

But people used to have sex about 40 years ago, haven't they?


----------



## k-in-sc

MiguelAG1984 said:


> But people used to have sex about 40 years ago, *didn't* they?


 
Sure, but the song isn't from 40 years ago. It's by 2Pac, who was killed in 1996.
You can see that it's not talking about sex:
After the fire comes the rain, after pleasure there's pain
Even though we broke for the moment, we'll be ballin again
Til I make it yo; my military be prepared for them bustaz
Similar to, bitches that scary, get too near me we rushin
Visions of over-packed prisons, fiends and niggaz thug livin


----------



## aztlaniano

MiguelAG1984 said:


> But people used to have sex about 40 years ago, haven't they?


"Have sex" = tener relaciones sexuales; es decir "have" _no_ es el auxiliar "haber" sino el verbo transitivo "tener" y por tanto, se forma el "tag question" con "to do".
Ej.
You have eaten (has desayunado) haven't you?
You had breakfast, didn't you?

No sabía que "ball" ya no se refiere al sexo sino al disponer de mucho dinero, pero aquí tiene sentido como contraste con "broke" (sin un duro). No sé dónde he estado estos últimos 40 años para que no me enterase. 
It makes me want to sit in a corner and bawl like a baby.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's OK, Aztl ("tranquilo"), you can still do it, you just have to call it something else


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> It's OK, Aztl ("tranquilo"), you can still do it, you just have to call it something else


 
Sobran alternativas para el sexo, el problema es que "to ball" = "tener mucho dinero" me suena a chino. ¿Qué pasó con "we'll be rolling in dough"? No, no me lo digas. Ya me imagino. Se dejó de usar en los años 50.

Sí conozco "to have a ball" O ¿también queda anticuado? 
(Significaba pasárselo bien, o literalmente, organizar un gran baile, quizá, si eres príncipe, con el fin de conocer a una novia con quien te puedas casar - y no sólo en los tiempos de Cenicienta, creo que Alberto de Mónaco hizo lo propio el año pasado para conocer a la sudafricana esa).


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, I never associated "to have a ball" with "organizar un gran baile," which seems like a lot of work to me ...
"Ballin'" is a rap term (sigh) ...


----------



## Moritzchen

Ball, para el Online Slang Dictionary:

*verb*


to be successful. Typically used to refer to men, and often implies an abundance of money, women, nice clothes, expensive cars, etc. Also *big balling*.
Para el Urban Dictionary
*Balling*
To full of money, To be rich.


Tal vez te suene a chino Azt, pero asi cambian los dichos. 
Te acuerdas cuando  _off the hook_ quería decir exonerado?


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Te acuerdas cuando  _off the hook_ quería decir exonerado?


Does it not anymore? What does it mean now? :S
(And yes, that definition of "balling" was exactly what I had in mind.)


----------



## Moritzchen

Very cool or excellent.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I've never heard ''off the hook'' to mean that. "Off the chain,'' meaning ''gone berserk'' ...? Or maybe I just need to get out more


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Does it not anymore? What does it mean now? :S
> (And yes, that definition of "balling" was exactly what I had in mind.)


Esto dice un diccionario, Karen.
*off the hook* 1 informal no longer in difficulty or trouble : I lied to get him off the hook. 2 (of a telephone receiver) not on its rest, and so preventing incoming calls.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes K, it's like off the chain, or off the heezy, again from the Online Slang Dict.

*adjective*


very good, excellent; COOL. Also many variations such as *off the heezy*, *off the fa-sheezy*, *off the clock*, etc.
Yo man, that movie was off the hook!​See more words meaning: good, okay, cool, awesome, fun
It's used a lot at least in this part of the country by people who are way cooler than me. 

Eli, acá está toda la letra de la canción. Me parece que tratar de entenderla con la ayuda del Collins o el Appleton´s únicamente, sería como tratar de arreglar el colisionador de hadrones con un destornillador magnetizado.


----------



## k-in-sc

eli-chi said:


> Esto dice un diccionario, Karen.
> *off the hook* 1 informal no longer in difficulty or trouble : I lied to get him off the hook. 2 (of a telephone receiver) not on its rest, and so preventing incoming calls.


Yeah, that's how I would still use it. But I don't know the cool people, like Moritzchen does ...


----------



## Moritzchen

Moritz doesn´t know many cool people (he spends a lot of time in the WR Forum) but lives in Hollywood where there are a lot of posers who master the latest lingo.


----------



## aztlaniano

Moritzchen said:


> .
> Te acuerdas cuando _off the hook_ quería decir exonerado?


Je, je. Como bien sabe Moritzchen, todavía significa eso, también. Pero de la acepción nueva, "maravilloso", me enteré hace quizá un año y medio, en un hilo anterior a este ( a partir de la entrada #10):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1394463&highlight=off+the+hook


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't you think ''off the hook'' comes from ''off the chain,'' which at least is a comprehensible reference to some kind of vicious chained-up animal getting loose? I'm sorry, but ''off the hook" conjures up the image of somebody hanging their Rottweiler on the coatrack by its collar ... :S

(Note to moderator: I know we're a little off course, but rather than zapping the ''off the hook" posts, maybe you could transfer them to the thread aztlaniano cited above. So we don't have to have this discussion all over again later ...)


----------



## eli-chi

Moritzchen said:


> Eli, acá está toda la letra de la canción.
> 
> Me parece que tratar de entenderla con la ayuda del Collins o el Appleton´s únicamente, sería como tratar de arreglar el colisionador de hadrones con un destornillador magnetizado.


Entendí igual: no sirve   Gracias, Moritzchen.


----------



## eli-chi

Moritzchen said:


> Moritz doesn´t know many cool people (*he *spends a lot of time in the WR Forum) but lives in Hollywood where there are a lot of posers who master the latest lingo.


  I  had pictured you as a "she", Moritz!  Excuse me!


----------

